# 3SDM @ SoWo - Presented by Forge



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Tomhouse's car I shot at SoWo for the debut of 3SDM wheels. Check out the full feature. 

http://wfsu.net/blog/auto/3sdm-sowo/


3DSM @ SoWo by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


3DSM @ SoWo by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


3DSM @ SoWo by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


3DSM @ SoWo by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

My jaw literally dropped when I saw this. 

May need to invest in some of those.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

:thumbdown: to a company that blatantly steals or plagiarizes someone elses work without due credit. :thumbdown: 

http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/rs6-photoshop-tutorial 

And: 
http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwm3az7tvm1r8ol8mo1_1280.jpg


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

87vr6 said:


> :thumbdown: to a company that blatantly steals or plagiarizes someone elses work without due credit. :thumbdown:
> 
> http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/rs6-photoshop-tutorial
> 
> ...


 
Never saw that, but I was slightly peeved about this. 

http://3sdm.tumblr.com/post/23724098787


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Never saw that, but I was slightly peeved about this.
> 
> http://3sdm.tumblr.com/post/23724098787


 Not surprising


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sorry*

Sorry Guys 

I saw this tutorial on http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/rs6-photoshop-tutorial and i liked it, 
as it was a tuturial and i am trying to learn how to use Photoshop i thought i would give it a go 
i didn't mean to step on anyone's toe's 

i will put a link on my picture to the original klutch picture or if people want me to i will remove my picture 

no hard feelings i hope 


Kyle @ 3SDM


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Stepping on someones toes and learning to use Photoshop? Taking other people's works WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION, removing their watermark, inserting your car/wheels is neither "learning to use Photoshop" or "stepping on someones toes". That's called plagiarism, intellectual property infringement, or as I like to call it, plain theft. 

It's so simple to ask for sometimes permission to use something, yet in this day and age it seems like a very hard thing to do. 

Don't worry, Russ thought it was quite amusing that you blatantly used his works with out permission. This is a small world you know? A lot of us have been around for a while and see a lot of stuff on a daily basis, things don't go unnoticed.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

While I agree with your views on plagiarism and their application here, I don't agree this thread was the place to discuss it. You have completely derailed this thread from it's original intent. I did nothing wrong, why make my thread suffer? 

This is not a unique situation, a well reputed vendor (advertiser on this site) did the same thing to me a few months ago. How did I deal with it? I wrote them an email and the situation was quickly rectified. It is both immature and unnecessary for you to deal with this situation, in the manner you have. If it really grinds your gears, forward the picture to Russ, and let him deal with it personally. Can I retain you to advocate for my intellectual property rights?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry dude. Now, that is an example of stepping on toes. Believe me, Russ knew about this well before this thread even existed. 

I'm sorry, but I feel it is my duty, as well as everyone else's to call out someone on a public forum for shady practices. The public has a right to know. 

This is how you get rid of shady people (not implying that 3SDM is, as it could be a 2 time "incident" and not repeated), but notice through the years how certain shady companies can no longer do business here.. EIP; oob, UndergroundVW, haven't seen in a while, etc etc etc. 

While I see some of your points as valid, it does not change the way I feel about the matter, regardless of which two parties are involved. 


Yes, sorry for derailing your thread, but don't worry, the paid advetisers here have more than made up for it by bombing every forum with 3SDM advert's now... 



So you chastise me for this, but you also want me to back you in the future?? :laugh:


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

soo besides the stupid commotion thats going on in this thread 

when are these damn wheels going to be for sale in the US


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

1.8Tbug said:


> soo besides the stupid commotion thats going on in this thread
> 
> when are these damn wheels going to be for sale in the US


 Please pardon the interruption.... Forge is currently taking pre-orders. I am not sure of the exact ETA.


----------



## Gyro kidd (Jun 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

